# Precision Matthews Coupons



## Capt45 (Mar 13, 2020)

Anyone know of any coupons for PM Mills and tooling?


----------



## COMachinist (Mar 14, 2020)

LOL, Mat has the best prices and service any where as is.
CH


----------



## Capt45 (Mar 14, 2020)

Yeah, I get that.  But why is there a "add a coupon " box to fill in the order form?


----------



## bakrch (Mar 14, 2020)

Capt45 said:


> Yeah, I get that.  But why is there a "add a coupon " box to fill in the order form?


Probably just part of the website template that they plan on using at some point in the future.


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 14, 2020)

I believe that a number of years ago Matt did have some coupons.  Maybe it was to help his business get off of the ground, but not sure on that.  Sometimes there are options like that on an order form in case they want to give a customer a discount for whatever reason.  

Considering Matt's incredible service, I would not even ask for a coupon.  I do understand your question though.


----------



## Capt45 (Mar 14, 2020)

Yeah, I was just checking.  I have other PM stuff as well.


----------



## zjtr10 (Mar 14, 2020)

During the bar Z bash there was a 5% off everything and if you pay in cash or personal check bank check anything but credit card he will knock off 3%


----------



## Capt45 (Mar 14, 2020)

I assume the bar Z bash is over.  Can't find anything about it.  Thanks.


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 14, 2020)

I called PM about this, and they said that the (steel) tariffs have eliminated any coupon codes for now. They did offer me 2% discount if I paid with a cashier’s check.

Also, I 100% concur with the stellar customer service experience.


----------



## Capt45 (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks; going to wait this CV19 thing out and save more clinko’s.


----------



## JerZcustoms (May 15, 2020)

I’m so glad you posted this thread. I was literally wondering the same thing. But even if there are no coupon codes, I have heard nothing but absolutely stellar things about PM and their customer experience. Looking forward to getting a machine from them soon


----------



## Capt45 (May 15, 2020)

I just received a PM25 setup and now the expensive task of buying tooling.


----------



## wrmiller (May 16, 2020)

Capt45 said:


> I just received a PM25 setup and now the expensive task of buying tooling.



Yessir, getting the machine is just the beginning...


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jun 15, 2020)

Yeah its tough, we constantly go back and forth discussing this, so many people ask for a coupon code, and thats just not what we normally do. We price things as fair as we can, what we sell for is carefully calculated so we can afford to take care of everything afterwards and still end up making a fair profit to stay in business and be a strong company so we are around for many years.    We could mark prices up and then run sales here and there, but I know when I buy something, then I see it go on sale later on, its not a great feeling. That is just my feeling on it anyways


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 15, 2020)

Yea, I've been waiting for that 72 piece 5c collet set to go on sale...


----------



## Stonebriar (Jun 15, 2020)

Go ahead buy them.  Bill they are still a good price. I did. You know you need them.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 15, 2020)

Stonebriar said:


> Go ahead buy them.  Bill they are still a good price. I did. You know you need them.



I know I do! Well, maybe 'want' is a better word... 

I have a barely used 35 piece set from PM that I found out (after buying it of course) has too large a step between sizes for me, so I'll have to sell it first. Can't afford to have both sets.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 15, 2020)

qualitymachinetools said:


> Yeah its tough, we constantly go back and forth discussing this, so many people ask for a coupon code, and thats just not what we normally do. We price things as fair as we can, what we sell for is carefully calculated so we can afford to take care of everything afterwards and still end up making a fair profit to stay in business and be a strong company so we are around for many years.    We could mark prices up and then run sales here and there, but I know when I buy something, then I see it go on sale later on, its not a great feeling. That is just my feeling on it anyways




Agree!  I own a couple of small businesses and making money is mandatory.  It's not if you don't mind your business failing but.........  I charge a premium for my service company and my customers receive premium service (AND SUPPORT!!!!).  It works and works well as many customers of mine are 20+ year customers.

Shop, compare but absolutely add in support as part of the decision.


----------



## JerZcustoms (Jun 15, 2020)

qualitymachinetools said:


> Yeah its tough, we constantly go back and forth discussing this, so many people ask for a coupon code, and thats just not what we normally do. We price things as fair as we can, what we sell for is carefully calculated so we can afford to take care of everything afterwards and still end up making a fair profit to stay in business and be a strong company so we are around for many years.    We could mark prices up and then run sales here and there, but I know when I buy something, then I see it go on sale later on, its not a great feeling. That is just my feeling on it anyways
> So I commented on this well before I had really done my research. There is no need for coupons from Pm. The level of mills they offer at their price point is unmatched! Anywhere! The 835s and 935 price points are astounding to me. The fact that they can offer all these features including a full featured milling head in these “3/4 Bridgeport”  Type models is unreal and unparalleled in price!


----------



## Brad125 (Jun 17, 2020)

Precision mathews is a good company with excellent customer servise, i applaud them for that. As far as their accessories, there the best your gunna get for the money.... i have been very pleased with everything i got for the most part.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 17, 2021)

Looks like spam to me.
I can't imagine there is an audience out there for machining TikTok videos.   I hate all that crap and I am not even that "old".
PM rarely, if ever, does coupons.  Why would they?  High demand.  Short supply.

Edit:  Apparently the comment in post #19 that I was responding to was deleted.  I should have quoted it..


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 25, 2021)

Pay with a check and you get 2% off the total.  Ever little bit helps.  I'm still WAY over budget......


----------



## addertooth (Dec 26, 2021)

Covid has nothing to do with the Steel Tariffs.  

Those were put in by a former administration, and the current administration (which bad-mouthed the tariffs), is too addicted to the additional money coming into the federal coffers to repeal them.


----------

